# Why do they not make walking shoes in small sizes?



## Blah11

RANT TIME!

I took Amelie yesterday to get her feet measured in John Lewis to buy her some shoes for walking outside now it's summer. She was a size 2.5E in clarks and a size 3 in startrite but they were too wide and just fell off her feet :dohh: The only shoes in size 2.5 in Clarks are cruiser shoes... what good is that? She's 17 months old and a late walker so SURELY they must get babies in who walk at 12 months and have the same size feet as Amelie?!


SO frustrating.

Also, why have her feet only grown half a size in 6 months?!


----------



## Laura2919

Wow she has small feet!! My girls are a 3G in clarks and I havent been anywhere else.. I got them cruising shoes because they arent walking yet (Prems)


----------



## faun

Just googled for you and Hush puppies do shoes suitable for walking starting at size 2 and they do quarter sizes as well as halfs heres a link for you https://www.hushpuppies.com/UK/en-G...GRL/18732Y/0/Kids/Categories/Girls/Youth/Foal


----------



## Laura2919

They are cruising shoes hun! If they are designed for crawling and walking they are cruising! Nice shoes though and cheaper than Clarks!


----------



## Blah11

OOOH! I didn't know Hush Puppies exsisted anymore? How weird.

ETA - doh, theyre prob cruisers too :( They've prob got a soft rubbery sole, I wanted a proper sole :dohh: Thanks anyway :flower:


----------



## sapphire20

I have the same problem as you, olivia is a 2.5 aswell but I cant find any....the lady in the shop gave us these in a size 3, they are a wee bit big but she said they would be ok...

https://www.startriteshoes.com/childrens-shoes/girls/0276_1/ABELLA


----------



## Blah11

Yeah, she can't wear startrite cos theyre too wide for her. She tried those exact ones on yday but the lady did them up as small as theyd go and she could still pull them off so amelies heel would just pop out. Shes very narrow around her ankle apparently :shrug:
I had the same prob when I got her her cruisers. She just got away with a 2E when she was 11.5 months but really, they were a bit big.


----------



## HannahsMummy

Hannah has tiny feet too. She was a size 2.5 right up until about 2 months ago. We have a specialist shoe shop near us called Shuzu, they do really small walking shoes and boots which also offer support for the ankles when they have such tiny feet. They have a website but I've just tried to look at it and its down at the moment. 

Maybe google to see if you have a specialist childrens shoe store near you?


----------



## sapphire20

Blah11 said:


> Yeah, she can't wear startrite cos theyre too wide for her. She tried those exact ones on yday but the lady did them up as small as theyd go and she could still pull them off so amelies heel would just pop out. Shes very narrow around her ankle apparently :shrug:
> I had the same prob when I got her her cruisers. She just got away with a 2E when she was 11.5 months but really, they were a bit big.

Yeah Olivia is the same, we only got them on Saturday and when shes in the car she pulls them right of!


----------



## AppleBlossom

I noticed this. Grace has small feet but luckily once she was walking properly I was able to get her size 3 shoes from Next with proper soles, Clarks was far too expensive for me. Is there any way she would fit in a 3? It might not be ideal but Grace did have trouble walking properly in her cruisers


----------



## HannahsMummy

Here is the link for Shuzu. Not sure where in the country you are though so it might be a bit far for you to travel, but it gives you an idea of the type of specialist shops out there that should be able to help you.

https://www.shuzu.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## sam*~*louize

How long has she been walking hun? Cos you can keep her in cruisers for a bit, I did with LO as the proper walkers are very heavy and make them stomp a little (i found) They are suitable outdoors too as full rubber, unlike the crawlers as they have fleecey material. 
If she still crawls sometimes, she will totally scuff the fronts (another handy thing with cruisers/extra rubber bit)


----------



## kiwimama

What are cruisers? :blush: I've only ever put ella in the soft leather bobux type shoes and in the summer just past she never wore anything on her feet. Ella has only just started walking too and I'm probably going to buy her some large bobux ones again as I had thought that hard soled shoes weren't good for their feet until they were walking properly....? *scuttles off to research*


----------



## TattiesMum

I had the same problem with Charlotte - she walked at 12 months and also took a size 2 1/2 (incidentally she still has tiny feet now that she is an adult - size 4 and I'm soooo envious!)

Luckily for me my parents lived in Street, Somerset which is where Clarks headquarters are and we used to go and get her shoes there .... Clarks DO make proper walking shoes in small sizes, it's just that the high street shops don't stock them for some reason :shrug:

Try asking your local Clarks' Manager to phone HQ and enquire about the full range of shoes in Amalie's size - he/she might be surprised by what is available unless things have changed drastically :)


----------



## Blah11

sam*~*louize said:


> How long has she been walking hun? Cos you can keep her in cruisers for a bit, I did with LO as the proper walkers are very heavy and make them stomp a little (i found) They are suitable outdoors too as full rubber, unlike the crawlers as they have fleecey material.
> If she still crawls sometimes, she will totally scuff the fronts (another handy thing with cruisers/extra rubber bit)

Just recently but I needed harder soled for outside. In the garden her cruisers are fine but on the street I feel theyre too soft. If shes outside on the street she'll be walking or in her buggy as obviously i dont let her crawl along the pavement :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

kiwimama said:


> What are cruisers? :blush: I've only ever put ella in the soft leather bobux type shoes and in the summer just past she never wore anything on her feet. Ella has only just started walking too and I'm probably going to buy her some large bobux ones again as I had thought that hard soled shoes weren't good for their feet until they were walking properly....? *scuttles off to research*

They're soft rubbery and very flexible soled shoes :)


----------



## Blah11

TattiesMum said:


> I had the same problem with Charlotte - she walked at 12 months and also took a size 2 1/2 (incidentally she still has tiny feet now that she is an adult - size 4 and I'm soooo envious!)
> 
> Luckily for me my parents lived in Street, Somerset which is where Clarks headquarters are and we used to go and get her shoes there .... Clarks DO make proper walking shoes in small sizes, it's just that the high street shops don't stock them for some reason :shrug:
> 
> Try asking your local Clarks' Manager to phone HQ and enquire about the full range of shoes in Amalie's size - he/she might be surprised by what is available unless things have changed drastically :)

Oh worth a try, eh? Thanks.


----------



## Laura2919

TattiesMum said:


> I had the same problem with Charlotte - she walked at 12 months and also took a size 2 1/2 (incidentally she still has tiny feet now that she is an adult - size 4 and I'm soooo envious!)
> 
> Luckily for me my parents lived in Street, Somerset which is where Clarks headquarters are and we used to go and get her shoes there .... Clarks DO make proper walking shoes in small sizes, it's just that the high street shops don't stock them for some reason :shrug:
> 
> Try asking your local Clarks' Manager to phone HQ and enquire about the full range of shoes in Amalie's size - he/she might be surprised by what is available unless things have changed drastically :)

Is that cos her shoes are cheaper.. I get into a £5 and mine are juniors lol love it.. Saves me nearly £20 when buying trainers! hehe


----------



## Laura2919

Cruising shoes have a softer sole but also usually have a rubber bit on the front so when they crawl they dont scuff them up! 

Clarks are expensive but well worth the money. Chloe and Jaycee have had their clarks for a while now and they are still pretty good condition! 

They wear them to nursery every day! Soon they are to be measured again but I know they still have plenty of room!


----------



## December.Baby

We have the same problem! Polly is a 3G (little chubba feet) and taking steps but we cant find and walking shoes! The clarks lady said we should get cruisers til she is outside walking tho


----------



## Blah11

Clarks do walking shoes from a size 3 hun :shrug:


----------



## Frankie

Next do good sizes Liam is exactly the same tiny feet


----------



## Feltzy

I have a friend who has a petite baby, she's 15 months and only just gone into 6-9 month clothing. She is having exactly the same problem as she is walking but they are struggling to get walking shoes that fit. Evie's first size was 3F and she has mega broad feet so she was ok. Could you get some that have velcro across the top so that you can adjust the width? Sorry if thats already been mentioned I haven't had time to read all the replies...


----------



## Kimboowee

I didn't even know there was such a thing as crusing shoes! I think I bought Josh cruising shoes by the sounds of it even though he walks quite a bit.

I hope you find somewhere that stocks shoes for her soon. I've been struggling with somewhere to do summery ones in Joshys size, he;s got these big red leather things atm, not ideal for summer


----------



## marley2580

Kaya has always had small feet and she was an early walker (as is Blythe) and finding shoes has always been a nightmare. Atm she is a 7D, so Clarks don't fit at all. I need to go to a specialist children's shoe shop for her. Needless to say, I'll probably need to do the same with Blythe next month.


----------



## Cazzyg

Have you tried a specialist children's shoe shop? We get Charlotte's shoes from a local shop which stocks a range of makes other than Clarks and Start Rite. She can't wear Start Rite either as they are too wide for her at the heel but we always find something there.


----------



## lesleyann

have you tried brantarno? (sp?)

Also Kyles in size 4 shoes and they seem almost to small now i guess he has big feet :wacko: I thought he had normal sized feet lol


----------



## FierceAngel

lol luisa is only 22lbs at 14 months and still in 6-9 clothes but she is wearing a 4.5f clarks shoe!

must be something to do with her fathers size 14 feet!


----------



## Blah11

22lbs at 14 months is a good weight hun. Amelie is 22lbs at 17 months! Shes mainly in 9-12 though.

I found a specialist childrens shoe shop and phoned up and they said they stock european kid shoes that are a bit smaller and narrower :D


----------



## lesleyann

Kyle is 22lbs10.. Size 4 shoes and just between 9-12month clothes and 1year- 1 1/2 middle size lol


----------



## nikkip19

we have the opposite problem luca is 11 mths and wears a size 7 shoe! all the shoes he fits in are "big boy shoes" . i found great ones at a place called STRIDERITE. they have little walking shoes as well. they have a internet store:thumbup:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

nikkip19 said:


> we have the opposite problem luca is 11 mths and wears a size 7 shoe! all the shoes he fits in are "big boy shoes" . i found great ones at a place called STRIDERITE. they have little walking shoes as well. they have a internet store:thumbup:

same here! Ruby is in crawlers, but is a size 5.5G, at not quite 11 months yet, so its a nightmare trying to get shoes for her that arent big clumpy walkers!!


----------



## Faerie

I just googled size conversions and Sofia is a British size 1. We have issues enough finding shoes over here for her, there are hardly any in her size. Found her some cruisers yesterday though, first pair that don't fall of her feet (very narrow).

Can't find any walkers in her size but hopefully she'll have grown by the time she walks - she doesn't yet.

Sounds like it's a good job I didn't bother hanging around in Clark's the last time I was home though, didn't know they didn't go small sizes, we waited 15 mins to speak to someone and then I gave up.


----------



## Blah11

size 1? thats newborn size i think ;o I know size 2 is the average size of a 6m old.


----------



## Faerie

Blah11 said:


> size 1? thats newborn size i think ;o I know size 2 is the average size of a 6m old.

Poor little midget feet!!

She's a 16.5 in European sizes.


----------



## Deb_baby

i hope you find a solution soon. ( i havent had this problem as at 12 months Megan was in 5F shoes, 3 months on shes a 5.5F, big feeted baby eh)


----------



## mygirl

hi, has anyone looked on ebay?!!!

i bought amys shoes on there as i couldnt afford clarks brand new ( i had her measured in clarks first) but got two pairs from ebay, size 2f and 2.5f both clarks, both beautiful shoes in nearly new condition, the size 2 were cruisers but the 2.5 arnt. there are loads of people selling really nice shoes in small sizes, and the second hand are usually good condition and very cheap. as they are in them such a short time i found it the ideal solution to get good shoes cheaply.

EBAY it!!


----------



## emilyjade

wow she does have small feet! my son is a 4g but nearly a 5 lol, but i havnt a clue about the shoes but thats crap!!!


----------



## Fabmumof3

Blah11 said:


> size 1? thats newborn size i think ;o I know size 2 is the average size of a 6m old.

My daugher wears 3-6 month baby shoes (they are quite big on her) and she is 8 months. I have a pair of size 1 shoes and they are massive compared to the 3-6 months so size 1 cant be newborn. Think i may end up with the same problem as the rest of you when finding small enough shoes when she is walking! My boys always wore reoobok / nike trainers as i found the walking shoes a bit heavy and clumpy whearas the trainers are softer and more flexible. Now i have a girl though id like shoes a bit more girly than trainers so i may have to rethink!


----------



## Blah11

Fabmumof3 said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> size 1? thats newborn size i think ;o I know size 2 is the average size of a 6m old.
> 
> My daugher wears 3-6 month baby shoes (they are quite big on her) and she is 8 months. I have a pair of size 1 shoes and they are massive compared to the 3-6 months so size 1 cant be newborn. Think i may end up with the same problem as the rest of you when finding small enough shoes when she is walking! My boys always wore reoobok / nike trainers as i found the walking shoes a bit heavy and clumpy whearas the trainers are softer and more flexible. Now i have a girl though id like shoes a bit more girly than trainers so i may have to rethink!Click to expand...

diff shops have diff sizing :shrug:


----------



## Blah11

mygirl said:


> hi, has anyone looked on ebay?!!!
> 
> i bought amys shoes on there as i couldnt afford clarks brand new ( i had her measured in clarks first) but got two pairs from ebay, size 2f and 2.5f both clarks, both beautiful shoes in nearly new condition, the size 2 were cruisers but the 2.5 arnt. there are loads of people selling really nice shoes in small sizes, and the second hand are usually good condition and very cheap. as they are in them such a short time i found it the ideal solution to get good shoes cheaply.
> 
> EBAY it!!

Hm, see the thing about ebay is that u cant get their feet measured and someone to check they're fitting okay. Amelie tried on 2 pairs of startrite.. they were exactly the same shoe but diff colours and one pair was quite a bit wider than the other :wacko:


----------



## embo216

I didn't have this problem with Lily as shes always had big feet- in a size 8 now :O But my little Jack and teeny slim feet so I will be reading this with interest!


----------



## Tasha

I have had this problem with both my girls (Naomi-Mae only grew out of a size 4 a few months ago and she is nearly 5), they dont seem to make small shoes for skinny feet. I found some (not all though) of mothercare's were slimmer, it was just a case of try them on and see and I think they go from size two (or again some do). Here is a link to first walker shoes https://www.mothercare.com/b/215942...42849041&pf_rd_p=222674291&pf_rd_s=left-nav-3


----------



## Panda_Ally

Have you looked on ebay, they do loads of trainers etc in small sizes. xx


----------



## Blah11

Went to a specialist shop and we got a pair :D They're a portugeuse brand called Petasil and they're loveeeely! They were £45 though :shock: They're pink with flowers on them :cloud9: and they have velcro instead of a buckle so I can tighten them a bit more cos she really does have narrow feet.


They brought out a pair of other shoes and they were £65 :rofl: I just pretended i didnt like them.

https://www.ogamigam.com/sc_images/products/1194_image.png in baby pink.


----------



## indy and lara

Was just about to ask you if you had tried here?
https://www.maddieandmarks.co.uk/

They are in Bruntsfield and Blackhall but I see you had success! Where did you go in the end? we are going to have the same problem as Emma's feet fall out of newborn size 2 soft shoes but she is up on her feet and will need to get shoes soon. We haven't bothered with cruisers/ crawlers....


----------



## tasha41

Sizes are slightly different here but Elyse has been a devil to buy for, I find Nikes and Pumas fit small, so I can buy her size 5 (usually the smallest they go) and it fits her feet that are too small for size 4s in most other brands. Every brand fits differently :dohh:


----------



## Blah11

I went to maddies and marks! Quite expensive but worth it :)


----------

